

Show HN: Hype Pro uses Matter.js for Physics animations without writing code - tumultco
http://tumult.com/hype/pro/
We&#x27;re integrating with the awesome project Matter.js (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;brm.io&#x2F;matter-js&#x2F;) as a Physics engine for our HTML5 animation app.  Here&#x27;s a quick demo video showing it specifically in action:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LHI-hNjiors<p>In developing, I&#x27;d often spend hours playing with it making complex rube goldberg setups and pinball machines :).
======
tumultco
We're integrating with the awesome project Matter.js ([http://brm.io/matter-
js/](http://brm.io/matter-js/)) as a Physics engine for our HTML5 animation
app. Here's a quick demo video showing it specifically in action:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHI-
hNjiors](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHI-hNjiors)

In developing, I'd often spend hours playing with it making complex rube
goldberg setups and pinball machines :).

